
Comodo CA rebrands as Sectigo - aapeli
https://sectigo.com/newsroom/comodo-ca-rebrands-as-sectigo
======
nhkssol
Ironically this webpage's certificate is verified by "COMODO CA Limited". I
suppose it takes time to inform browsers that "SECTIGO" certificates are safe.

~~~
aapeli
Yeah it'll probably take years before we start seeing Sectigo root certs.
Maybe finally they can also stop capitalizing their name.

